# Air Intake



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a 90 300 ZX, I bought an air intake for it, I know how to do the install, but would I be taking a chance if I reset the computer myself, or should I take it to a shop to do it? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Installing the air intake is something anyone can do by himself/herself, no matter what car it is. You just take out the factory box, install the air intake, and fuggedaboutit!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I have a 90 300 ZX, I bought an air intake for it, I know how to do the install, but would I be taking a chance if I reset the computer myself, or should I take it to a shop to do it? Any advice is greatly appreciated.

*It wouldn't hurt it.*


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

actually, you're "supposed to" reset the computer so it "learns" of thew new intake.


----------



## DANZ (Feb 12, 2004)

*air intake problem also*



non-racerX said:


> I have a 90 300 ZX, I bought an air intake for it, I know how to do the install, but would I be taking a chance if I reset the computer myself, or should I take it to a shop to do it? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


I too am having a intake problem.First off i was wondering the same thing about resetting the computer. But I also need help installing the intake. I removed the top of the factory airbox and disconnected the air flow meter and reattached it to the the adapter for the intake. when I tried to install the intake it was way to large to fit in the factory airbox area.Should I have removed the bottom of the factory airbox also? Or should I buy a smaller cone filter? help!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Remove the bottom also...

Reseting the computer. No big deal. Unplug ground wire wait 10-15 mins (or when you do it just get in the car and press the brake for 30 secconds and all power in the system in drained. Connect the ground wire again crank it up let it sit for a minute then take her for a drive.

Computer reset... Done


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Just unplug the battery for 20 minutes then start the car and warm it up and go out and run the first two gears somewhat hard so the computer learns about the new air amounts. It is dumb to take it to a shop and pay someone to do something you can easily do yourself.


----------

